# Manns Harbor Bridge Stripers



## BigIsland (Apr 10, 2002)

Can someone give me the low down and skinny on fishing the MHB for stripers? I'm looking for some more info on best time of year, best wind, best tide, best Time of day and best bait/techniques. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Harry's advice is gold.

Always wade fish on whichever side the wind will be in your face, also the best fishing is when the current is heading south (when the wind is NW to NE).

Try this link...

Sefly.com : Harry Hall : Manns Harbor Striper Article

From what I've heard the temps should be rising so Manns Harbor should be good here soon.


----------

